# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Holding Out for a Hero

## Guest

Recent events have made me ever more proud of my friends.  I wish I could clone the men around me.  I know some of you in real life and I feel privileged and blessed.




 @TheTemporaryBG   you are awesome, a man for another age.  When I see Legolas and his lightning aim...woof, booboo.  That's you.  You are the most physically profound person I know, but soulful like an elf. What you've done for me lately cannot ever be repaid.  Love you.

 @Ethereal  I can't figure out if you're Gandalf or Aragorn.  You're both the wise scientist and the reluctant leader of this weird little group but always you will fight for the people you love.  You don't love often, but when you do it is rich.  Unlike the rest of us you can keep calm under high stress situations and manage to navigate us all to safety.  Without your wisdom I would have fallen down so many times.  Love you, booboo.

 @Thomas Paine  you are the Samwise to my Frodo.  You're not a fighter until you need to be, but you are loyal beyond words and would follow your friends to the ends of the earth.  Not many people know this about you.  They just see you an upstart kid, but they would be blessed and lucky to have a friend just like you.  My love goes your way.

 @The XL  you are Gimli.  You're a fightie boy that makes few friends, but once he does he goes to the end with them.  I like this about you.  Loyalty is one of the best qualities any human can have.  You don't love often, as the bard would say, but you love wisely and well.

Also...you couldn't beat me in a drinking contest.

Love you, too.

 @Terminal Lance you're the Faramir of this group.  You choose always to do the right thing.  You will protect your friends, you will live with honor, and you're also a kickass fighter.  Thank you for saving my Rover.

 @Aldo Raine  you're Gollum and BG is the Preciouss.  Just kidding.  You're a Rider of the Riddermark, you're Eomer.  A warrior who does what he should do but grumbles a lot doing it.  Thanks for cutting my hair straight.   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (09-07-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Recent events have made me ever more proud of my friends.  I wish I could clone the men around me.  I know some of you in real life and I feel privileged and blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  @TheTemporaryBG   you are awesome, a man for another age.  When I see Legolas and his lightning aim...woof, booboo.  That's you.  You are the most physically profound person I know, but soulful like an elf. What you've done for me lately cannot ever be repaid.  Love you.
> 
>  @Ethereal  I can't figure out if you're Gandalf or Aragorn.  You're both the wise scientist and the reluctant leader of this weird little group but always you will fight for the people you love.  You don't love often, but when you do it is rich.  Unlike the rest of us you can keep calm under high stress situations and manage to navigate us all to safety.  Without your wisdom I would have fallen down so many times.  Love you, booboo.
> 
> ...


So does this make you Eowyn, the single most epic female in the entire series that kicked ass where most of the males couldn't?  :Tongue: 

Love you too, darlin'.

----------


## usfan

> So does this make you Eowyn, the single most epic female in the entire series that kicked ass where most of the males couldn't? 
> 
> Love you too, darlin'.


I'm going to go with the hobbit bartender girl... the one sam had a crush on..   :Laughing7:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (09-07-2013)

----------


## countryboy

> I'm going to go with the hobbit bartender girl... the one sam had a crush on..


Rosie, the one he married.  :Wink:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (09-07-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Rosie, the one he married.


The position of Rosie is already taken  :Tongue:

----------


## countryboy

> The position of Rosie is already taken


You?  









 :Justkidding:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (09-07-2013)

----------


## usfan

> Rosie, the one he married.


That's the one!

Actually, i think we're in the wrong movie metaphor for our situation.  The LOTR is not really the best symbolism for the people mentioned here.. i would go more with 'There's Something About Mary'..   :Laughing7:   I'll let everyone else figure out the characters..

----------


## Guest

> That's the one!
> 
> Actually, i think we're in the wrong movie metaphor for our situation.  The LOTR is not really the best symbolism for the people mentioned here.. i would go more with 'There's Something About Mary'..    I'll let everyone else figure out the characters..


Nawww, they don't all love me.  Trust.   :Wink: 

They're just--all of them--my heroes.  Absolute 100% heroes.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (09-07-2013)

----------


## The XL

Not sure why I'm on this list at this point, but I appreciate the thought and namedrop.

----------


## Guest

> Not sure why I'm on this list at this point, but I appreciate the thought and namedrop.



Because you're awesome?

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (09-07-2013)

----------


## usfan

Maybe @The XL could be Woogie?   :Laughing7:

----------


## patrickt

A retired hooker who was also heavy into drugs was babbling one day about how she'd always dreamed of being a spy like James Bond. That led to her asking others what they'd dreamed of being. Some said hero, some said wealthy. When it got to me I said, "I really can't remember wanting to be anything in particular."

That night was watched a movie, "Quigley Down Under". 
"That's it. That's what I always wanted to be."
"What? A cowboy?"
"No. A good guy."

Most of you probably aren't old enough to remember good guys. They were something.

----------

usfan (09-09-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> A retired hooker who was also heavy into drugs was babbling one day about how she'd always dreamed of being a spy like James Bond. That led to her asking others what they'd dreamed of being. Some said hero, some said wealthy. When it got to me I said, "I really can't remember wanting to be anything in particular."
> 
> That night was watched a movie, "Quigley Down Under". 
> "That's it. That's what I always wanted to be."
> "What? A cowboy?"
> "No. A good guy."
> 
> Most of you probably aren't old enough to remember good guys. They were something.


So were cowboys.  My friend is one of them.  Wish I could live on his ranch.

----------


## usfan

and they're never at home, and they're always alone.. even with someone they love

Hmmm.. is that BG? ; D

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> and they're never at home, and they're always alone.. even with someone they love
> 
> Hmmm.. is that BG? ; D


lol, maybe @usfan.

----------


## patrickt

> So were cowboys.  My friend is one of them.  Wish I could live on his ranch.


I've known a lot of cowboys and the percentage of good guys was about the same as in the general population. Now, the percentage of lawyers who are good guys are infinitesimal.

----------

Perianne (09-09-2013)

----------


## Aldo Raine

Yes, I'm pretty cool, and should be someone's hero.

----------


## President Peanut

> A retired hooker who was also heavy into drugs was babbling one day about how she'd always dreamed of being a spy like James Bond. That led to her asking others what they'd dreamed of being. Some said hero, some said wealthy. When it got to me I said, "I really can't remember wanting to be anything in particular."
> 
> That night was watched a movie, "Quigley Down Under". 
> "That's it. That's what I always wanted to be."
> "What? A cowboy?"
> "No. A good guy."
> 
> Most of you probably aren't old enough to remember good guys. They were something.


If I were to pick, I would say John Wayne. I love his movies! I think people are drawn to him not because he was a great actor that lived, but that he lived and his acting reflected his principles. Or words to that effect.

----------


## patrickt

> If I were to pick, I would say John Wayne. I love his movies! I think people are drawn to him not because he was a great actor that lived, but that he lived and his acting reflected his principles. Or words to that effect.


I don't think he was an actor at all. He was just John Wayne in every movie he made. In one movie he played a Mongol and it was painful to watch. 1956, "The Conquerer" and John Wayne was Genghis Khan. Imagine John Wayne hitching up his baggy britches and saying, "Well, Mongols, let's ride," and you pretty much have the movie.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I don't think he was an actor at all. He was just John Wayne in every movie he made. In one movie he played a Mongol and it was painful to watch. 1956, "The Conquerer" and John Wayne was Genghis Khan. Imagine John Wayne hitching up his baggy britches and saying, "Well, Mongols, let's ride," and you pretty much have the movie.


that IS the truth...But Haywood was gorgeous...and he IS a man.   So.  as young as I was I liked it.    Funny how when you go back and look at that you see the ......uh.....I don't know..innuendo?  very sexually suggestive.  but subtle...

----------


## President Peanut

I've been thinking about this whole "hero" thing. @Rina_Dragonborn, I think @TheTemporaryBG and any other vet on here would agree with me, we weren't the heros. No, the people back home, THEY were the real heros. I, like my fellow vets, knew what was going on as far as the mission, casualties, severity, etc. However, my wife and kids never had a clue. When I was wounded, I never told the wife and through a fit when the Chaplain, in his infinite wisdom, thought it was "best". She was already worried and had little more information that I gave her or the great telly showed. I was not going to put more stress on her by admitting I become a statistic on the six o'clock news. 

There is no amount of money in the world, no amount of beautiful women, no amount of excellent food, nor any amount of property or even the Presidency that you could give me to trade places with her. She had a far worse job, as mine was easy. I was not in a place that everything reminded me of home, nor kids that made me miss mine. I didn't have to worry about paying bills, cleaning the house, putting on a happy, worry-free face for the girls, or attend school functions with little time for anything else. I didn't have to come home to an empty house devoid of adult conversations. I didn't have to sleep in a king size bed with her pillow smelling of her and not there to cuddle with. I didn't have to worry about cutting wood, stocking the fire, feeding and watering the horses, vaccinating them, etc. all while missing the girls fighting and helping and her yelling at me for something. No, the true heros are the loved ones we leave behind when we deploy. Our job is easy. Theirs is not.

----------


## Perianne

That was sweet, Randy.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I've been thinking about this whole "hero" thing. @Rina_Dragonborn, I think @TheTemporaryBG and any other vet on here would agree with me, we weren't the heros. No, the people back home, THEY were the real heros. I, like my fellow vets, knew what was going on as far as the mission, casualties, severity, etc. However, my wife and kids never had a clue. When I was wounded, I never told the wife and through a fit when the Chaplain, in his infinite wisdom, thought it was "best". She was already worried and had little more information that I gave her or the great telly showed. I was not going to put more stress on her by admitting I become a statistic on the six o'clock news. 
> 
> There is no amount of money in the world, no amount of beautiful women, no amount of excellent food, nor any amount of property or even the Presidency that you could give me to trade places with her. She had a far worse job, as mine was easy. I was not in a place that everything reminded me of home, nor kids that made me miss mine. I didn't have to worry about paying bills, cleaning the house, putting on a happy, worry-free face for the girls, or attend school functions with little time for anything else. I didn't have to come home to an empty house devoid of adult conversations. I didn't have to sleep in a king size bed with her pillow smelling of her and not there to cuddle with. I didn't have to worry about cutting wood, stocking the fire, feeding and watering the horses, vaccinating them, etc. all while missing the girls fighting and helping and her yelling at me for something. No, the true heros are the loved ones we leave behind when we deploy. Our job is easy. Theirs is not.


I think Rina would disagree and call her husband the hero.  Semper Fi to our fallen brother.

----------

Perianne (09-09-2013)

----------


## President Peanut

> I think Rina would disagree and call her husband the hero. Semper Fi to our fallen brother.


Different situation there buddy. Exception to my post. Servamus Eternum.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (09-09-2013)

----------


## President Peanut

> That was sweet, Randy.


No, just truth. It was a hell of a lot easier to go than it would be to stay home and watch her leave, with all the worry and stress and everything in a house, including our kids, that reminds me of her. No thanks.

----------

